# What is my gpu



## Tommo4523

i don't know what my gpu is 
It has a gigabyte wind force on the top on the back it says n14180, d330O6


----------



## beers

Just google the model number on the sticker:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3600#ov


----------



## Tommo4523

How much does it cost I can't find it anywhere if you wouldn't mind thankyou


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tommo4523 said:


> How much does it cost I can't find it anywhere if you wouldn't mind thankyou


Average sale price seems to be $35


----------



## Tommo4523

I know it's cheap but by the sounds on the gigabyte website it's pretty good is it cheap because it's old or because it's genuinely bad


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's not a good card at all.

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+GTS+450&id=


----------



## Tommo4523

Because it's at the bottom of the list up with the good ones does it mean it is the worst good one


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's not even a good card by today's standards. It's a low end card.


----------



## beers

It's old, and it was a low-mid offering even when it was new.

I believe they came out in 2010, so it's over 5 years old.


----------



## Tommo4523

Ok thanks I've posted a new thread on compatible gpu


----------

